# Bodenablauf und nu ? Mit oder ohne Bodengrund ?



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Guten Abend,

trotz der anfänglichen Skepsis in Bezug auf Bodenabläufe hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen, einen Bodenablauf einzusetzen. Nun sind sogar aufgrund der Größe des Teiches und dem diversen Infomaterial zwei Bodenabläufe daraus geworden.

Nun bin ich wieder im Zweifel .... ist Gefahr da, wenn ich Sand als Bodengrund nehme, daß dieser mit der Zeit aus dem Teich verschwindet ? Aufgrund der Saugwirkung der Bodenabläufe ??? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht so recht vorstellen .... ok, vielleicht direkt im Bereich des Bodenablaufes ....

Interessant wären sicher auch Beiträge von Leuten (auch ihr liebe Gäste  ), die einen oder mehrere Bodenabläufe einsetzen, mal über eure Erfahrungen zu reden.

Und welcher Bodengrund sollte vorhanden sein, wenn Sand nicht geht ? Blanke Folie bleibt mir nicht im Teich .... verdeckt wird es werden ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,
bei mir ist der Bodenablauf nicht der tiefste Punkt im Teich!!
Das halte ich für sehr wichtig damit gegenstände wie z.b. Steine usw nicht in den Ablauf gelangen können.
Die Schwebstoffe auf die man es abgesehen hat wandern durch die Strömung automatisch zum Bodenablauf.
Maertes


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*....*

.... Hmmm, dann wäre das Bodensubstrat ja egal, wenn der Bodenablauf höher steht, egal ob Stein oder Sand .... echt interessant das Thema 

Wie hoch steht dein Ablauf über dem Boden ??? Bekommst du da keine Spannung in die Folie ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Spannung muss nicht sein, wenn Du ein Bodenprofil hast... es wird ja nicht so sein, daß der Bodenablauf bei maertens die Folie "hochdrückt", neme ich mal an.

wenn der Bodenablauf in einem kleinen Hügel im Teich eingelassen ist dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß das funktioniert

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Der Bodenablauf liegt bei mir ca. 10 cm über dem Grund.
Den Bodenablauf habe ich großzügig mit Beton eingebaut, somit hat man keine Falten und das ding verrutscht auch nicht mehr.
Maertes


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hi Tommi,

am besten würdest Du da mal den Lothar fragen. Der hat sich, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, einen Sandfang vor seinen Vortex eingebaut! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommy,

also die Diskussion mit dem Bodenablauf hatten wir doch schon mal oder?  

Also den meinen habe ich im Aussparrungsloch dann noch mit Sand ausgeschwemmt damit er fest sitzt.
Da es darunter ja im Normalfall nicht mehr Nass wird, kann da eigentlich nichts verschwinden.
Bei mir konnte ich den Ablauf zwei Wochen immer wieder mal befühlen, weil ich versprochen hatte das meine Frau mal drin baden darf. Ich mußte dann natürlich schon mit.
Da mußte ich das ganze natürlich überprüfen.
Es war alles gut.
Ach ja, mein Ablauf ist "ebenerdig" mit dem Boden verlegt, habe auch Skepsis ob das erhöht überhaupt seinen Zweck erfüllt?

Gute gelingen Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hi Tommi,
ich hatte jahrelang Kies im Teich, schon wegen der __ Störe. Ein Stein im Bodenablauf und alle angesaugten Algen bleiben hängen bis er verstopft. Und dann einmal die Woche runter auf 2 Meter und saubermachen. Habe den Bodenablauf zugemacht und das Prinzip umgedreht. Wie Staubsauger. 
Sieh' mal die Skizze und fang' hinten an:







Ist übrigens auch eine super Lösung für Leute, welche nachträglich keinen Bodenablauf einbauen wollen und trotzdem Schwerkraftfilter betreiben wollen. 

Tommi, Danke nochmal für das schnelle ändern meines Beitrags "Gastteich". 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Rainer,

kein Problem ... manchmal gehen gewisse Sachen auch schnell    

Zu deinem "Staubsauger":

1.Verstecken der Rohre ist schwierig
2.Eine Platzierung an einer Stelle ist nach meinem Wissen mittlerweile nich so doll, weil die Saugkraft einfach nicht für den kompletten Boden ausreicht.

Bin zwar kein Experte, halte es aber für logisch, daß man mehrere Abläufe benutzt, es kommt wohl auf die Größe des Teiches und dem UMwälzvolumen an, was man bewegen will .... oder sieht das einer von den Experten anders ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 

uff...

Bei meiner Mail habe ich diesen Thread noch nicht gelesen...

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Robbi,

was meinste damit ?  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 

meinte die Überschrift in diesem Thread. Der Denkanstoß mit oder ohne Bodengrund war unabhängig davon...

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Robbi,

axo .... menno, jetzt muss ich die Pflanzen unten in Pflanzkörbe stellen ... hat wohl alles keinen Sinn anders .... allerdings dachte ich nicht,daß die Bodenabläufe so ziehen würden .... irgendwo hatte ich im Netz mal so nen Beitrag gelesen, der hatte auch Sand drin, mit Bodenabläufen *grübbel* ... kann mich ned mer erinnern wo ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi!!

Da hab ich ja was ins Rollen gebracht. Wenn der Bodenablauf nur Sand ansaugt kannst du vor dem Vortex einen Bypass legen und damit das Rohrsystem durch öffnen des Zugschiebers reinigen. Dann gehen dir die Rohre schon mal nicht zu.
Die Bodenabläufe ziehen schon ganz schön, es kommt halt drauf an wie du sie einstellst. Vielleicht reicht es ja wenn du mehr Bodenabläufe rein machst und die dann nicht so viele Waserdurchsatz haben.
Ich glaub ich werd nur in der Flachzone einen Sandkastn für meine Fischels einplanen. Was dann an Sand in den Filter gelangen sollte, muß eben über eine Sandfalle zurückgewonnen werden. Da hab ich mal was gelesen, aber wo.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chris,

ich finds gut, wenn jemand seine Meinung dazu äussert, schliesslich istdas ganze für mich ja Neuland, das ich betrete, speziell auch der Filter. Werde da sicher noch viel Negativ-Erfahrung mache ... aber macht nix, was uns nicht tötet, das härtet uns nur ab.

Überlege auch schon an einer "Sandsperre", allerdings im Teich, quasi ein "Schutzwall" ca. 0,5m um die Abläufe herum ... ob das wohl was bringt ? Ich kann es nicht beurteilen, ob dann die gewünschte Funktion noch gegeben ist ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi!!

Ich denk dann lieber den Bodenablauf hoch setzen. Dir bleibt dann der ganze Dreck doch wieder auf dem Boden liegen und du kanst dir die Arbeit mit dem Einkleben der Bodenabläufe sparen.
Dann mach doch die Abläufe einfach in die Seitenwand, dann kannst du auch deinen Sand in den Teich füllen. Trotzdem würde ich mir so ne Sandsperre vor den Vortex setzen.
Zum Hochsetzen des Bodenablaufes:
Da hab ich mal was gehört von, allerdings weis ich nicht wie er es gemacht hat. Ich glaub er hat ein Rohr als Verlängerung eingeklebt. Wobei ich das mit dem Erdhügel für die einfacherer Methode halte.

Gruz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi und chris,

wenn euch meine Erfahrungen interessieren, die noch nicht allzu alt sind?

Mein Bodenablauf zieht so, das an der Wasseroberfläche darüber ein Strudel entsteht. Ob das nun sehr gut, oder sehr schlecht ist, ich weiß es nicht.
Aber Tommi sollte es wissen, oder?

Ob da recht viel Feststoffe unten liegen bleiben weiß ich auch nicht, glaubs aber nicht.

Vielleicht hilfts

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Wupfel,

naja, das Thema Filter und Bodenablauf ist auch klares Neuland für mich, muss mich da auch erst durchwurschteln, Meinungen existieren viele und das Ende vom Lied wird wohl so sein, "Learning by doing"


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

meine persönliche Meinung ist die von Chris. Man kann die Bodenabläufe hoch setzen oder einen Wall herum aufschichten - die gewünschte Wirkung der Bodenabläufe bleibt dabei aber auf der Strecke, da sich der Schmutz ja absetzen soll, bevor er die Abläufe erreicht. Da neige ich gefühlsmässig auch zu Seitenabläufen. Auch die Idee von rainthanner gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Was hältst Du als Kompromiss von einer Plattform r=75 cm um die (hochgesetzten) Ablaüfe herum, die ganz ohne Substrat bleiben? Ausserhalb dieses Kreises wird der Teichboden leicht abgesenkt und mit Substrat aufgefüllt. Das Substrat geht also eben in eine unbedeckte Folienfläche um die Bodenabläufe herum über.

Ich bin da übrigens bei Dir: Ein Teich mit Substrat ist besser als ein solcher ohne, auch wenn man anderswo Kompromisse eingehen muss (das gilt nicht unbedingt für Koiteiche, aber auch da hat Azurit gezeigt, wie es geht.)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

